# no tresspass order



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Can a no tresspass order be issued for non payment of a motel room or do you have to go through the eviction process


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

What state? MOst states dont make a hotel/motel/ b&b evict anyone...they can just throw your ass out. BTW its a crime to try and skip out on a hotel bill sunshine


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> Can a no tresspass order be issued for non payment of a motel room or do you have to go through the eviction process


Unless you know something i dont know Ch 140 sec 12, 12B, and especially 12C explicitly states any person who defrauds or refuses or is unable to pay for services, an innkeeper may refuse to admit or accommodate that person. *Misdemeanor *no statutory right of arrest, *Summons,* unless it becomes a breach of peace 
So a prior non payment meets the elements required for this statue and a no trespassing charge can follow if said individual has violated elements pertaining to trespassing. Nothing in the statue of Ch140 sec 12, 12B or 12C says anything about an eviction process (Unless of course you know something more to this case then what you stated) However I am not sure if the Ch140 sec 12,B,C are in effect when the hotel / motel is used as a residence for walfare recipients who are residence? or guests? in said Inn. Note: Ch 140 sec 12,B,C does not address that issue


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

getting evicted from a motel, you're real classy Mr. Unregistered


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

WaterPistola said:


> getting evicted from a motel, you're real classy Mr. Unregistered


Couldn't have said it any better. Meaner yes.


----------



## Bull614 (Jan 27, 2008)

Is this a pay by the hour motel, motel-NoTell


----------

